# للبيع قطعه ارض مميزة مساحتها 300 متر صناعى بالقاهره الجديده



## محمدعراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 122114
للبيع قطعه ارض مساحتها 300متر صناعى بالقاهره الجديده 
	بها رخصه مبانى ( بدروم و ارضى و 3ادوار )
	بها مهله 5 سنوات.... عليها قسطين قيمه القسط 3500 جنيه
	تخصيص نجاره 
	المطلوب 145 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

